# من لديه معلومات عن Artgrave



## inside (24 فبراير 2008)

من لديه معلومات عن ARTGRAVE



يوجد روتر صينى اسمه 
DHSY 1218
http://www.dhsy.com/English/Products/SYHY-1218.asp






ولكن للاسف ارسلو معه برنامج اسمه ARTGRAVE 
ولم يرسلوا معه الدونجل "HARDEWARE KEY
وقد ارسلت للشركه على الدونجل قالوا انهم ارسلوه داخل علبه السوفت وير
وبحثت ولم اجده
ولا اعرف ماذا افعل بدون البرنامج حاولت ارسال لها ملفات G CODE من برامج اخرى لكنها لا تقبل التنفيذ

والبرنامج لا يعمل الى فى وضع الديمو ولا يخر ملفات جى كود 

ما العمل برجاء الافاده من ذوى الخبره 


وجزاكم الله خيرا مقدما


----------



## inside (24 فبراير 2008)

Upppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## inside (25 فبراير 2008)

احاول البحث عن ترجمه للنص للحصول على الكراك 

هل احد فيكم يجد اللغه الروسيه البرنامج هنا لكن لا اعرف ماذا يقول هذا الرجل عن الكراك 
http://www.cracklab.ru/f/index.php?action=vthread&forum=2&topic=3410&page=1


3. Полная ссылка: http://sw4050.narod.ru/artgrave.zip 
4. Размер программы: 1.5MB 
.​


----------



## أبو عبده (25 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
تحية طيبة 
بالنسبة لترجمة الموقع أدخل على الموقع
http://www.google.com/translate_t
فهو يقوم بالترجمة من اى لغة الى أخرى 
أما بالنسبة للبرنامج تشغيل فلى استفسار هل لها كارت كنترول منفصل يتم توصيله بالكمبيوتر ويتم تحميل الجى كود عليه 
إن كان كذلك فبإذن الله المشكلة محلولة 
ويجب التواصل 
والله الموفق


----------



## أبو عبده (25 فبراير 2008)

وهذه الترجمة لما يقول الرجل 
Distinguished visitors here, and only here ask you to do queries on the breakup of a programme. Форма запроса будет приведена ниже, любые отклонения от формы запроса будут просто напросто удаляться.​ Request will be listed below, any departure from the form of the request will simply be matter of trimmed. 
Ваш запрос будет намного эффективнее, если вы укажите компилятор\протектор Вашей программы, который можно определить с помощью анализатора PEiD.​ Your request will be much more effective if you specify compiler, protector of your program, which can be identified by using PEiD analyzer. 

[ НАЧАЛО ФОРМЫ ЗАПРОСА ]​ [TOP FORM request] 


1. Точное название программы с указанием версии​ The exact name of the programme, incorporating version 

2. Небольшое описание программы (т.е. для чего она нужна)​ A small description of the program (that is, what you want it) 

3. Полная ссылка на то, откуда можно скачать программу (именно полная ссылка, а не указание сайта программы)​ The full link to where you can download (it is a complete reference, rather than an indication of the site program) 

4. Размер программы​ Size program 

5. Пакер\протектор (из PEiD, качать последнюю версию *ТУТ* )​ Packer \ protector (of PEiD, download the latest version of *TUT)* 

6. Описание ограничений программы (триал, наги и т.п.)​ Description restrictions Programme (trial, Naga, etc.) 

7. Как с вами связаться (e-mail, *** и т.п.)​ How to contact you (e-mail, *** etc.) 


[ КОНЕЦ ФОРМЫ ЗАПРОСА ]​ [END CALL OPTIONS] 

ЗАПРОСЫ, СДЕЛАННЫЕ НЕ ПО ФОРМЕ, БУДУТ УДАЛЯТЬСЯ.​ REQUESTS MADE NOT TO FORM WILL BE UDALYATSYA. 

*ДЛЯ ОСТАЛЬНЫХ*​ *FOR THE REST* 
Просьба выкладывать куда-либо свои разработки (rapidshare.de к примеру), чтобы все могли скачать лекарство к запрашиваемой программе.​ Please output anywhere on their (rapidshare.de for example), so everyone can download the requested medication to the program. ВЫКЛАДЫВАНИЕ КРЯКОВ, КЕЙГЕНОВ и т.п.​ VYKLADYVANIE KRYAKOV, KEYGENOV etc. НА ФОРУМЕ НЕ ДОПУСТИМО !​ DOPUSTIMO FORUM FOR NOT! 

PS Запросы постить только в этот топик, остальные будут удаляться модераторами нашего форума.​ PS requests of this topic only, the rest will be removed by moderators of this forum. Не заставляете делать наc двойную работу.​ Not to do zastavlyaete c dual job. 

PSS Те кто делают запросы правильно имеют неплохой шанс получения помощи, но 100% гарантий никто не даёт.​ PSS Those who make inquiries have rightly a good chance of obtaining assistance, but 100% guarantee nobody gives. 

УВАЖАЕМЫЕ, ЭТО НЕ ТОПИК ДЛЯ ФЛЕЙМА, ЕСЛИ ВЫ НЕ МОЖЕТЕ ПОМОЧЬ ЛЕКАРСТВОМ, НЕ ПИШИТЕ ЗДЕСЬ НИЧЕГО.​ DEAR, IT'S NOT FOR TOPIK FLEYMA, IF YOU CAN NOT HELP LEKARSTVOM NOT WRITE HERE NOTHING. ВСЕ НЕПРАВИЛЬНО СОСТАВЛЕННЫЕ ЗАПРОСЫ БУДУТ УДАЛЯТЬСЯ.​ ALL REQUESTS TO BE DRAWN NEPRAVILNO UDALYATSYA. 

PSSS ЗАПРАШИВАЕМЫЕ ПРОГРАММЫ ОБСУЖДЕНИЮ НЕ ПОДЛЕЖАТ.​ PSSS REQUESTED NOT BE PROGRAMME DISCUSSION. Исключения могут составить только дополнения к запросу в плане защиты запрошенной программы, полная методика взлома или ссылки на ресурсы, где есть готовое решение.​ Exceptions may constitute only a complement to the request for security programs requested, the full technique of hacking or links to resources where there is a ready solution. ВСЕ ОСТАЛЬНЫЕ СВЕДЕНИЯ ПЕРЕДАЮТСЯ В ПРИВАТ ИЛИ ДРУГИМИ СРЕДСТВАМИ.​ ALL OTHER INFORMATION PRIVAT TRANSMITTED IN OR OTHER FUNDS. 

С уважением, модераторы форума [email protected]​ Sincerely, forum moderators CRACKL @ B


----------



## inside (25 فبراير 2008)

أبو عبده قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تحية طيبة
> بالنسبة لترجمة الموقع أدخل على الموقع
> http://www.google.com/translate_t
> ...



مشكور على موقع الترجمه 


نعم الميكنه لها برنام مستقل لارسال الاكواد اليها 

هنا شرح لكيفيه الارسال 
http://besheer.googlepages.com/filetothehandsetfromArtgrave.rar




وهنا معلومات اكثر 
http://besheer.googlepages.com/howtoUSE.rar

وهنا تفاصيل اكثر عن الميكنه 
http://besheer.googlepages.com/installationofmachine.rar

http://besheer.googlepages.com/installationofsoftware.rar


----------



## inside (25 فبراير 2008)

أبو عبده قال:


> السلام عليكم
> تحية طيبة
> بالنسبة لترجمة الموقع أدخل على الموقع
> http://www.google.com/translate_t
> ...



مشكور اخى الكريم على الموقع 



نعم الميكنه لها برنام مستقل لارسال الاكواد اليها 

هنا شرح لكيفيه الارسال 
http://besheer.googlepages.com/filetothehandsetfromArtgrave.rar




وهنا معلومات اكثر 
http://besheer.googlepages.com/howtoUSE.rar

وهنا تفاصيل اكثر عن الميكنه 
http://besheer.googlepages.com/installationofmachine.rar

http://besheer.googlepages.com/installationofsoftware.rar


----------



## Haitham mohammed (27 مايو 2009)

*تحميل البرنامج*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لدي البرنامج الذي تحتاجة ولاكن لا اعرف اذا كان سيعمل ليدك أم لا
عموما انا لدي نسخة كاملة تعمل على الكتر وماكينات الليزر ولا تحتاج الى دونقل 
لقد قمت برفع البرنامج على احدى مواقع التحميل حتى اتمكن توصيله اليك لأني لم استطع تحميله هنا على الموقع
اسم البرنامج
artgrave 2000
داخل المجلد يوجد ملف كراك بعد تنصيب البرنامج قم بنسخ ملف الكراك الى موقع البرنامج 
اتمنى ان اكون قد ساهمت في حل المشكلة
ولا تنساني واسرة المنتدى من صالح الدعاء
اليك وصلة تحميل البرنامج
http://www.easy-share.com/1905357543/artcut(english).rar
:56:


----------



## Daboul (16 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
أنا لدي جهاز مشابه لهذا الجهاز وأنا فعلا بمأزق كبير حيث لدي المشكلة التالية :
عند بدئ العمل فإن محور الزد أي المحور العمودي في بعض الأحيان يتجة بالاتجاه المعاكس ولكن على شاشة التحكم يعطي بأنه اتجه بالاتجاه الصحيح وهذه تؤدي إلى حدوث مشكلة أولا وثانيا الى حدوث خطأ في القياسات بعدها 

فهل من اقتراح ولكم جزيل الشكر ..


----------



## أبو عبده (19 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الاخ Dabul
هل أنت متواجد بمصر 
للتواصل 0124597927


----------



## walid almasry cnc (5 فبراير 2010)

*وليد المصرى*

بص يا باشا هو البرنامج ده مش هو المهم هو الاهم البرنامج الكنترول الى بيرسل للماكينه الكنترول الى على اسم الكيبورد بتاع الماكينه اوك وغالبه بياخد امتداد nc ان سى اوك وكده يبقى انت محتاج اى برنامج يصدر ان سى او اى امتداد وبرنامج الارت كام بيصدر كده واليوكان كام بيصدر كده وفى معاك برنامج اكيد 3d جاى مع الماكينه بيصدر بردو ان سى جرب وانشاء الله سهله انا


----------



## walid almasry cnc (5 فبراير 2010)

انت محتاج برنامج يصدر ان سى مش جى كود البرنامج الارت انجريف ببيخرج من جواه جى كون لتشغيل الاردر بس لاكن بيخرج بره ان سى اكيد اكيد البرنامج الكنترول بتاع الماكينه بياخد ان سى وجرب وانشاء الله تمام 
walid almasry cnc


----------

